# K9 Tanja



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*K9 Tanja*

Walker County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Friday, June 13, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Breed:* Belgian Malinois
*Age:* Not available
*Gender:* F
*Tour:* 2 months

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/13/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

K9 Tanja was shot and killed, and her handler wounded, after responding to a home in the 300 block of Moon Lake Road to search for a rape suspect.

The subject opened fire inside the home, killing Tanja and wounding her handler in the neck, before being taken into custody.

Tanja had only served with the Walker County Sheriff's Office for eight weeks.






Condolences may be sent to:
Sheriff Steve Wilson
Walker County Sheriff's Office
105 S Duke Street
Lafayette, GA 30728

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1530-k9-tanja#ixzz34cOELfKM


----------

